# Knife Kanji Lexicon



## da_mich* (May 5, 2021)

Hello,

I collected many knife kanjis over the last few years and like to share it with you. @Angie will open it for all members. Anybody should get write access to expand the lexicon. I hope we can make a very big lexicon. Sorry for my bad english and some kanji translation errors.


*Manufacturer:*
Akifusa- 旦房
Aritsugu 有次
Ashi - 芦刃物
CCK(Chan Chi Kee)-陳枝記
Chrysanthemum flower 菊
Fujiwara Teruyasu - 藤原照康
Fumio 富美夫
Gessing(jki house brand)-月心
Glestain - グレステン
Gourmet 美食家 (Cheap knife not a brand)
Hakun 白雲　jousaku上作 (made by miki-hamon.co.jp )
Heiji Nakaya - 平治中屋
Hide-英
Hinoura Hamono - 日野浦刃物
Hinoura Tsukasa -日野浦 司 
Honsho-Kanemasa - 本匠兼正
Iwasaki 岩崎
Iwasaki (Sanjo Seisakusho) 三条製作所
Kaneyoshi - 兼義
Keijiro Doi -醉心 疾風
Kikuhiko 菊彦
Kikuichi - 菊一
Kikutomi 菊富
Kitaeji - 鍛地
Kiya 木屋
Kiyoshi Kato - 加藤清
Kobai 紅梅
Kochi(JkI house brand)-東風
Konosuke-幸之祐
Korin(house brand)- 光琳
Kotetsu - 小鉄
Kunishige - 國重
Kuroshio - 黒潮上作
Masahiro - 正広
Masamoto 正本
Masamoto Sohonten (Kyoto store) 正本総本店
Masamoto Tsukiji 正本 / Tsukiji Stamp (築)
Masatsune 正恒
Matsuzakaya 松坂屋
Mikihisa 美貴久
Misono - ミソノ
Mizuno - 水野
Moritaka- 盛高 or 金鋼兵衛源
Nakaya Heiji - 中屋平治
Nenohi - 子の日
Nonakaya のなかや
Noushu Magoroku 濃州孫六作
Oryoumaru 雄龍丸
Sakai Akimasa 堺 章正
Sakai Hidetake 堺 秀岳
Sakai Kanayoshi堺金吉
Sakai Kikumori 堺菊守
Sakai Kikutora 堺菊虎
Sakai Koji 堺光治作
Sakai Masamoto 堺　正元 (Kobe city)
Sakai Masashige 堺　正重
Sakai Sakamoto 堺　坂本
Sakai Takayuki 堺孝行
Sakai-tohji 堺刀司
Sakai Yusuke- 堺 佑助
Seki Magoroku 関孫六
Seikondoujou 精魂道場
Sekiryusai 石龍斎
Shigefusa - 重房
Sugimoto 杉本
Suisin- 醉心
Sukehisa 助久
Sukenari 佑成
Tadafusa 忠房
Tadatsuna Ikkanshi - 忠綱一竿子
Takahisa 隆久
Takamura Suminagashi- 高村
Takeda - 武田
Takeshi Saji-佐治 武士
Tamahagane - 玉鋼
Tanaka- 誠貴
Tanegashima 種子島
Teruyasu Fujiwara- 藤原 照康
Tetsuhiro 哲弘
Tiger 虎
Togi Masa 研正
Togi Haru 研晴
Tojiro 藤次郎
Tojuro 東十郎
Tomotsuru 友鶴
Touroku Kanesada (Registered Kanesada) 登録 兼定
Tsuboya 壺屋
Tsukasa Hinoura-司作
Tsukiji Aritsugu (Tokyo) 築地有次
Watanabe - 渡辺
Yoshiaki Fujiwara(Kato) - 藤原 良明
Yoshikane- 吉兼

*Single Characters:*
正 masa
重 shige
房 fusa
忠 tada
宗 mune
義 yoshi
金 kane
久 hisa
光 mitsu
秀 hide
菊 kiku
兼 kane
源 minamoto
本 moto
一 ichi
文字 monji
定 sada
昭 aki
次 tsugu
弘 hiro

*Productionsites:*
Miki City: 三木
Sakai: 堺
Sanjo: *三条*
Seki: 関
Tokyo: 東京
Tosa: 土佐
Japan:日本

*Steel:*
Aogami 青鋼 and 青紙 (BluePaperSteel)
壱号 Nr.1
aogami 2　　　青ニ
Aogami Super - 青紙スーパー or 青紙超 or スーパー or 超 super (as in blue super)
Blue 青
青鋼入 Blue Steel inserted
Carbon Steel 别上
Chigusa Stahl 千草 鋼
Stahl 鋼
funmatsukou (powder steel) 粉末鋼
gingami 銀紙 (SilverPaperSteel)
gingami 3 銀三(SilverPaperSteel)
Powdered high speed steel 粉末ハイス鋼
Shirogami 白紙 (WhitePaperSteel)
shirogami 2 　白ニ
Stainless steel ステンレス鋼 or 不錆鋼
Swedish steel スウェーデン鋼
Tamahagane steel 玉鋼
White 白
White Steel No.3 特上
安来鋼 Yasuki Steel (Yasuki Steel factory owned by Hitachi)
一 or 壱 one
二 or 仁 two

*Quality:*
Bessaku specially made別作 or Tokussei特製
Betsu atsurai (special order) 別誂
Buffalo Horn ホ水牛角
Forged 鍛造 or 鍛
Hand made in traditional way 本锻
High Grade 上作
Hongasumi 本霞
Hon tanzō 本鍛造 – traditional forged
Honyaki本焼
Kasumi 霞
Made in a superior way (kinda) 上作
Meijin 名人　(Master)
Tokusei 特製
Teuchi / Handmade 手打
Registration 登録
Shinyaki 新焼（modern technique forged)
Warikomi 本割込
Water Buffalo 水牛

*Blade Style:*
Gyuto - 牛刀
Deba - 出刃
Double bevel 両刃
Kiritsuke - 切付
Menkiri-bochoi - 麺切包丁 (Noodle)
Nakiri-bocho - 菜切り包丁
Sashimi-bocho - 刺身包丁
Santoku-bocho - 三徳包丁
Single bevel 片刃
Sujihiki-bocho -筋引包丁
Usuba-bocho - 薄刃包丁
Western-deba 洋出刃
Yanagiba-bocho - 柳刃包丁 or 柳
Western style kitchen knife 洋 庖丁
Japanese style kitchen knife 庖丁

*Famous Blacksmiths:*
Ashi Hiroki
Genkai Masakuni ( 80+ years old)
Ikeda Tatsuo 池田辰男 (Died 2015)
Ikeda Yoshikazu 池田美和 (~75yr old)
Ikeda Ryoichi 池田良一 (son of Tatsuo Ikeda)
Itsuo Doi (Son of Keijiro Doi)
Kato Kiyoshi
Keijiro Doi (born 1927 ; died 2017)
Kenji Togashi 富樫憲治
Masakuni Okishiba
Shiraki Kenichi ( already retired)
Takagi Jyunichi

*miscellaneous:*
Kitchen knife 庖丁
Saku 作 -> work -> made
Special for cooking 御料理


----------

